# Park FR-5.2 + torque wrench + deep socket?



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I want to pick up a cassette lock ring tool that I can use on both an eagle/boost wheel, and one with a quick release sram 10sp. The 5.2 looks like the way to go, so I don't have to buy the 5.2g and 5.2gt, but I wonder if a deep socket (1", 6pt, 3/8 drive) will be long enough to fit over the bit of axle that sticks out of the 5.2... the reason being I want to use a torque wrench. Any idea?

I don't understand the spec on a gearwrench deep socket like that, as it lists a wrench depth of just over a half inch, even though the socket is 2.5" long
http://www.gearwrench.com/gearwrench-80593-3-8-drive-6-point-deep-sae-socket-1.html
(Pretty sure they have the wrong pic in that site)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm pretty confident that a deep socket would fit but that's not the issue. 

You need to hold the cassette tool in the cassette splines. If the cassette tool in inside a deep socket and your wrench is plugged into the back of said socket, you can apply pleasure to the socket but there is nothing to stop the cassette tool sliding back inside the socket and out of the cassette splines. 

If you get the right cassette tool it should work fine plugged straight into your torque wrench.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

When I was wrenching at the shop, I used the FR 5.(1?) with a non-deep 6pt 1" socket, and still do at home. It's a Craftsman I think, maybe Husky. I never had an issue with any QR or thru axle interfering with my torquing of lockrings.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I ended up getting one of these Ice Toolz cassette lockrings tools.

It'll fit right onto a torque wrench. No need for an extra socket driver to fit over the lockring tool.


----------



## parktool (Jun 27, 2017)

As Mr. Pig said the deep socket will allow too much movement for the tool to get proper engagement. I would suggest a shallow socket. Happy Wrenching!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Getting something that's already got a 3/8" square drive built nto the tool would be a much better option. While it's not that big of a deal, every addtional adapter changes the absolute torque reading.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

You really dont need to torque cassettes.

They even make handled cassette sockets, because its just so unnecessary.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> You really dont need to torque cassettes.


This is true, I don't. A good crunch up and you're good.



customfab said:


> ..every additional adapter changes the absolute torque reading.


Really? I've never heard that before. How does that work then?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Really? I've never heard that before. How does that work then?


Like I said, it's not a big deal but it exists in small numbers. So if you're the type that is going to actually torque a lockring it's something to keep in mind. The basic idea is that the farther away the torque is being applied from the torque wrench anvil the more it changes, this means things like crow's foot adapters, regardless of their orientation. Long adapters will have a small amount of windup that will alter the readings as well. Then there's the interface between adapters and the tool that will flex and eat up torque. All of this might add up to a 2-5% difference, which is about what the accuracy on the torque wrench is anyway. When you mate that to the ~15% range that bike parts often have it's really a non-issue.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

In theory, if you have a 1 inch or 10 foot long extension, it will not change the final torque reading on the fastener as long as its a straight shot from the tool head to the socket.... in theory. 

What really happens is you end up losing torque to friction trying to tilt the tool in the fastener. If you use a ton of small extensions with ball retainers, you lose a tad bit of torque there too, between all the extensions trying to twist out of each other.

As long as your extensions are straight and you're pulling straight, its considered no loss and no change. Its like inch ounces of torque loss.

Its not really an issue unless you're trying to build a helicopter from 10 feet away with extensions or something.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

heartland said:


> I ended up getting one of these Ice Toolz cassette lockrings tools.
> 
> It'll fit right onto a torque wrench. No need for an extra socket driver to fit over the lockring tool.


just got one in the mail, looks good


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the details folks. I look forward to getting back to this with all this good info.


----------

